# If Uber We’re fair to us drivers in the first place they probably wouldn’t have a driver shortage



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

When I started this rideshare work, I was making over two dollars a mile and what I signed up for what was that Uber would take 20% of what the Rider paid. After consistently making less money I swore to never drive for these assholes again. And I hope that you all don’t either. It’s up to the drivers to make this company fail because they do whatever they want just so they could make more money.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

we should strike.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

First day back, and here's a strike post. Even in jest, some things never change.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I was jesting? No way.


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

Jamie Vegas said:


> When I started this rideshare work, I was making over two dollars a mile and what I signed up for what was that Uber would take 20% of what the Rider paid. After consistently making less money I swore to never drive for these ****** again. And I hope that you all don’t either. It’s up to the drivers to make this company fail because they do whatever they want just so they could make more money.


Looks like they are in a 'Death Spiral' Right on top of a $40 'sticky surge' offered & not one page in almost 30 mins online so I would venture to guess that there were slim to 0 rides & they are just trying to get drivers to 'turn on'


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

We would need a way to make every driver aware of this strike! That’s the only way it would work. Tried to strike in May 8th a few years ago. But ants were doing every ride and didn’t know!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> We would need a way to make every driver aware of this strike!


well, that won't work if you are depending on this forum to spread the word. Not much of a penetration into 'active' drivers here.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Jamie Vegas said:


> We would need a way to make every driver aware of this strike! That’s the only way it would work. Tried to strike in May 8th a few years ago. But ants were doing every ride and didn’t know!


Bathroom stalls at the Airport lot will do!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Sonoran Uber said:


> Looks like they are in a 'Death Spiral' Right on top of a $40 'sticky surge' offered & not one page in almost 30 mins online so I would venture to guess that there were slim to 0 rides & they are just trying to get drivers to 'turn on'


WOW! Most I've ever seen was 29, most I've ever actually attained was 28


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Jamie Vegas said:


> And I hope that you all don’t either. It’s up to the drivers to make this company fail because they do whatever they want just so they could make more money.


How exactly would Uber's failing help you? Would you make more money if Uber was no longer around?


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Syn said:


> How exactly would Uber's failing help you? Would you make more money if Uber was no longer around?


I already do! But a company that constantly lies and takes from its bloodline, deserves to fail!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I already do! But a company that constantly lies and takes from its bloodline, deserves to fail!


Seems like you quit driving so Uber failing now shouldn't matter to you. But it matters to us who still drive, I still make great money driving few days per week.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I already do! But a company that constantly lies and takes from its bloodline, deserves to fail!


So, you're already on strike?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The driver shortage has been artificially created by Uber.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Jamie Vegas said:


> We would need a way to make every driver aware of this strike! That’s the only way it would work. Tried to strike in May 8th a few years ago. But ants were doing every ride and didn’t know!


Yeah. When was that strike? On a Tuesday or Wednesday and only for a couple hours.
What a joke.

Next strike is this July 4. You in?
Wondor how many drivers are going to NOT drive that day? LOL

You feel betrayed by Uber and now butthurt, but you were perfectly fine in those early days of Uber while they ruined the lives and livelihoods of cabbies, limo drivers, shuttles, etc.
So Uber is good only when it suits you? 

No need to 'hope' drivers swear off Uber or wishing Uber failure.
Just move on with your life, and don't look back.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yeah. When was that strike? On a Tuesday or Wednesday and only for a couple hours.
> What a joke.
> 
> Next strike is this July 4. You in?
> ...


Uber made me lose almost everything. They messed with me! They kicked me off line for 40 days to redo a background check without warning! They adjusted my fares when they told me what the rider paid and I make were separate because I took an inefficient route. Uber lied to it’s drivers, not just me but all of them! A company that lies and takes from the very people that made it successful in the first place deserves to fail.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber made me lose almost everything. They messed with me! They kicked me off line for 40 days to redo a background check without warning! They adjusted my fares when they told me what the rider paid and I make were separate because I took an inefficient route. Uber lied to it’s drivers, not just me but all of them! A company that lies and takes from the very people that made it successful in the first place deserves to fail.


They didn't "mess with" you.
YOU chose to partner with Uber.
YOU and the other Day1 drivers are the ones that made Uber successful.
You thought unrealistic, unsustainable pay was going to last forever?

You think Uber is unique in lying to it's workers and exploiting it's workers?
Uber failing will do nothing but satisfy your personal vendetta.
Another entity will just take over and continue on.

Come down off the ledge and move on with your life.
Stop blaming others and take responsibility for yourself.
(...or get an ulcer continuing what your doing. Whatever.)


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> we should strike.


We should strike @SHalester on his *___*!


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> They didn't "mess with" you.
> YOU chose to partner with Uber.
> YOU and the other Day1 drivers are the ones that made Uber successful.
> You thought unrealistic, unsustainable pay was going to last forever?
> ...


It seems like you are an ant! Continue!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The driver shortage was artificially created by Uber. Uber has wait-listed thousands of drivers who are waiting for annual background checks to be completed. Meanwhile Uber is charging the hell out of regular passengers and sharing none of the surge fees with drivers.

Remember back when rates were slashed in half (technically 41% in my area) and to survive everybody became surge-only drivers? Uber has become a surge-only company... and they are keeping all of the surge.

Uber always has to be underhanded about everything.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber made me lose almost everything. They messed with me! They kicked me off line for 40 days to redo a background check without warning! They adjusted my fares when they told me what the rider paid and I make were separate because I took an inefficient route. Uber lied to it’s drivers, not just me but all of them! A company that lies and takes from the very people that made it successful in the first place deserves to fail.


Now you can see why the AB-5 bill was so necessary and Proposition 22 was the biggest mistake made by the California drivers. Uber exploits the drivers and wastes investor's money.


----------



## Tofu the Great (May 28, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yeah. When was that strike? On a Tuesday or Wednesday and only for a couple hours.
> What a joke.
> 
> Next strike is this July 4. You in?
> ...


I was a cabbie until 2016 when I switched to Uber. Maybe in a couple cities cabbies got screwed , but most of us moved on to rideshare a long time ago. I never owned the "medallion", I leased it by the week. You can't just be stationary in life and demand a huge slice of the pie. I suppose that is really your point, though. I haven't given a ride in more than a year because the money went elsewhere once again and I have no problem following it. That is indeed what we are supposed to do. Adapt or perish.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Jamie Vegas said:


> When I started this rideshare work, I was making over two dollars a mile and what I signed up for what was that Uber would take 20% of what the Rider paid. After consistently making less money I swore to never drive for these ****** again. And I hope that you all don’t either. It’s up to the drivers to make this company fail because they do whatever they want just so they could make more money.


 Look , They aren't that bright people to begin with but they all the time salivating over quick revenues instead of long runs. Soon or later they gonna hit thier heads over the hard sold bricks. Soon or later EVERYONE ON THIS EARTH WILL NOTICE UBER IS A ONE SCAM COMPANY . EVERY ONE WOULD NOTICE THAT DRIVING WITH UVER ACTUALLY LOSES MORE MONEY BY DOING IT. ITS THAT SIMPLE.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Stri


SHalester said:


> we should strike.


king is not the answer. Only accept the trips that you will make money on. Then screw the rest of them. Uber only thinks abut uber. You should only think about you!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

pengduck said:


> Stri
> 
> king is not the answer. Only accept the trips that you will make money on. Then screw the rest of them. Uber only thinks abut uber. You should only think about you!


Naw . We disagree.
Except Uber's catfish fake profile account member would say crap like that. 

UK Drivers won it's fare price position because of they united and strikes hard. 
What we are lucking is Ditch Uber Totally so They realize that We are the one feeding those lunatic management teams and CEO.


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

I think the investors money is drying up and Uber is desperate to show a real profit. Riders use rideshare companies because they are desperate, not because they love the companies (check out their reviews on google). Drivers are either poor and desperate, or retired . Surge was designed to get more drivers on the road. If Uber is keeping most of the surge money, drivers have no incentive to work, unless they are desperate. I think they have lost most of the good drivers, which might explain why riders are complaining. If drivers feel like they are paid well, they will be happy and bend over backwards for their riders. If they feel they are paid poorly, they stop caring, because what do they have to lose.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Now you can see why the AB-5 bill was so necessary and Proposition 22 was the biggest mistake made by the California drivers. Uber exploits the drivers and wastes investor's money.


So,

Do you have personal experience driving in the prop. 22 environment? Probably not.

Have you experience being a part time, minimum wage employee that would have been the result of AB5? Probably so.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber made me lose almost everything. They messed with me! They kicked me off line for 40 days to redo a background check without warning! They adjusted my fares when they told me what the rider paid and I make were separate because I took an inefficient route. Uber lied to it’s drivers, not just me but all of them! A company that lies and takes from the very people that made it successful in the first place deserves to fail.


Sounds like you’ve chosen the wrong career
What are you gonna do when you’re in a wreck where your car is totaled and you’re in the hospital like what happened to me 4 days icu for 22,000
Then an operation for 10 days 
Unable to work for 90 days 
May take me years to collect


----------

